# another picture of spike



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

hes finally letting me hold him its so exciting


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay! Slow and patient will get you there, but it's so exciting to see results.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i got him a girl friend tonight lol hes so much friendlier now its werid


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

wow...you bought a female for him? Are you housing them togeather? Are you planning on breeding them on purpose? What will you do with 14 or more babies once a month?


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i already have homes lined up if they have a litter i only plan on breeding her once then seprating them im not planing on having millions of babies.


----------

